# 20 inch Schwinn Dx  Balloon tire--For sale



## poolboy1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Frame and fork,NOS Tank With Delta horn, Deluxe guard, Rack. Baily restored seat, Script post, A S clamp, Truss rods and script clip, NOS deluxe fender's and braces, Stem and bars, Crank's and sprocket, NOS pedals, S 2 stamped rim's, NOS Black Typhoon, NOS REAL Rocket ray Jr, NOS Script Schwinn front hub, Morrow or New Departure rear hub, Only thing missing is the chain and spokes. $2350.00 shipped/insured/USA

Any question's please ask! Thank's for looking!


----------



## 51PANTHER (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn that 20'' is sweet


----------



## Sambikeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice project


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sold-thank you!


----------

